# Topics > Entities > Societies >  ROBOTT-NET (Robot Technology Transfer Network), Denmark, Germany, Spain, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - robott-net.eu

youtube.com/ROBOTTNET

twitter.com/ROBOTT_NET

linkedin.com/company/robott-net

Project Manager - Thilo Zimmermann

----------


## Airicist

This is ROBOTT-NET

Published on Mar 8, 2016




> ROBOTT-NET (Robot Technology Transfer Network) exists to help make the best ideas in industrial robotics a reality; for the benefit of technology developers and European manufacturing.

----------


## Airicist

Article "New partnership looks to strengthen European robot industry"

by Samuel Brogger
June 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ROBOTT-NET robotics training program – An interview with Dr.-Ing. Kai Pfeiffer

Published on Sep 12, 2017




> The EU project ROBOTT-NET aims at strengthening the innovation and technology transfer f.e. with a wide range of seminars and training programs. Specialists and executives were given an overview of the latest technologies and market potentials in service and industrial robotics within a robotics training program at Fraunhofer IPA.
> Dr.-Ing. Kai Pfeiffer, group manager “Industrial and commercial service robotics” at Fraunhofer IPA, talks about the role of service robotics, its applications and the support of ROBOTT-NET. Three questions are answered in a short interview:
> 1) Service robotics play a decisive role in the EU project ROBOTT-NET, among industrial robotics. Could you briefly explain what is important for service robotics and what potentials or market prospects it offers?
> 2) What support does ROBOTT-NET offer in the field of service robotics? Which questions or difficulties did users have, that applied to participate in the project?
> 3) Please describe a technology or application realized in ROBOTT-NET which you have implemented as part of a "voucher".

----------


## Airicist

Article "Five projects make the first cut and receive a ROBOTT-NET pilot"

by Thilo Zimmermann
April 11, 2018

----------

